# Tonight's Star



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love stars, and I'm practicing so when I get good, I can make the quilt for my bed (king size).

I've got a book with LeMoyne Stars, and it's got lots of different blocks to try. I'm goofing around and seeing if I can do these with no Y seams, just because. Messed up with this one, so I made a variation.










Some day I'll have to figure out how to adjust my camera so everything stops looking more yellow than it should.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Gonna be beautiful, I wish I had your talent.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

That's PRACTICING? It's beautiful!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Oh my...it is beautiful!!! I think you have it down pretty good!

~Marsha


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job. I want to try this method since I watched it on the show
http://www.fonsandporter.com/articles/Sew_Easy_Rapid_Fire_LeMoyne_Quilt_Stars


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great color choices! You can make that star with half squares if you don't want to mess with Y seams.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Deb, that is about what I did,, but messed up with how long to cut one of the rows.

I even have that template and the instructions! Didn't realize that was what I was doing, so I didn't use it. I'll have to check that out before I do the next star. 

I'm pretty good at the sewing part, I need to figure out more about layout and color choices. DH is colorblind with some shades, so he's no help at all.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here is the next one. This time I did use the template for it. Made a few more mistakes with this one, I really am learning a lot that way! Though maybe if I actually read the instructions I might do better :grin:










I am using a lot of methods I learned from doing the Mystery Quilt, without that I don't think I'd be having near as much fun with this.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is another one - don't think I care for how the colors turned out. I'm still having issues with corners lining up correctly. Maybe I need to cut them on the bias or something. Hopefully I'll have that figured out before I get them all done. 










As I was cutting the seamed pieces, I very carefully lined them up - then cut the angle wrong. So I tried to be even more careful, making sure I had it right - and then carefully cut the angle wrong again! Finally got it figured out.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These remind me of paper pieced stars that I like to do, but you're doing them the original way and they are looking so beautiful.

Be proud of what you are doing, they are wonderful.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

All three of them are so pretty and I really like the colors. They would make a nice sampler quilt.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

These will be used in various table runners and machine covers for my "collection" I was going to sew each one on the machine it went with, but it may be over a year before DH has time to go through all of them, and I don't want to wait.

I figure when I get them all done I'll add enough peice work to make them the size I want, then lay them out on my quilt frame. After it's quilted, I can cut them apart and finish them up.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Decided to try something different - this one has Y seams. They really are no big deal, and I wanted to keep the print of the fabric in the corners. Had to rip a lot with this block- because I cut things a bit wide and then forgot to trim them before I sewed the next piece on . . .


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are all really beautiful. Thank you for sharing them with us---this is the kind of thing that keeps me going when I get discouraged.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

O.K Macybaby, what is the mane of the book? I love the second block that you did and had an idea of fabric for it!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The book is LeMoyne Stars Made Easy by Sharyn Squier Craig. I found it on Ebay and fell in love with the patterns. Searched and searched for it, I think it's been out of print for over ten years. 

But I was in love and didn't find anything I liked better, so I paid twice what it sold for originally, and got a pristine copy. It has all the templates for the 12 blocks in two sizes, and lots of pretty picture.

These four are all variations of the basic LeMoyne block, just with the diamonds divided up into different pieces. The second is called "striped star"


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Didn't do any last night, so I put together two today. I think I did the most ripping too - but I''m learning. . . at least I'm not learning I don't like doing this LOL!

Here are all six together. The two newest are the orange background ones. 










And from the other direction










This is the one that gave me so much grief, ended up redoing the final seam three times before I got the center to line up decent - actually I ended up ripping several center seams so I could get it to line up right. Not sure why this one was bad, all the rest went together easy when I got to the final seams.



















After this, I went back to piecing the triangle so I'd have four squares to sew together at the end. Though it might work out better if I did the y-seam with the triangle instead of down the diamond. I think that is what is recommended, but I'm still not reading the directions. 

The next six are variations of the Carpenters Wheel, so I'm done with diamonds for a while.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Macy, they all look great--keep up the good work.


----------

